# 5 months not up (pics)



## Vail (Aug 10, 2015)

My boy's ears are still not up and he's 5 months old. They will come up when he's alert, one more than the other, but most of the time they are floppy. Is this normal? I look in his mouth and I think most of his adult teeth are in too. How long does teething usually go for? 

Here's him with his ears down. 









And one comes up every so often but it's weak, I think.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello! Your boy looks at you with love I have heard that IF the ears were up, they will go up again. However, if you suspect teething is finished, your vet could possibly tape them. Tell me, besides you, does he chew hard things..if you move your jaws like you are chewing something hard you will feel it all the way to your ears, may help him also. Good luck


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are a couple of things you can do to strengthen puppy’s ears.
1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs ears. Do this about 30 times per day.
2. Give them large raw bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the gnawing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 
3. Feed skinless chicken necks as part of their meal. It has naturally occurring calcium.
4. Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.
5. Unflavored Gelatin powder: Sprinkle on 2 Tablespoons per feeding. This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin. 



Moms


----------

